# Ipad - Noël - Copine



## Lesquimo (18 Décembre 2010)

Bonsoir à tous voilà ma question,

J'hésite à predre à un Ipad à ma copine pour Noël. 

Question utilité, ça serait le top pour elle parce qu'elle est plutôt du genre à consulter internet sur le canapé et sans rien faire d'autre donc la tablette lui irait parfaitement.
Seulement voilà, je me doute que la 2 sort en mars ou quelque chose comme ça et j'ai peur de le regretter par la suite.

Quoi qu'il en soit, même s'il venait à y avoir une caméra en façade dans l'ipad 2, ma copine ne s'en servirait pas.

Donc Go la prendre maintenant ?


----------



## mojito_51 (19 Décembre 2010)

ferme plaisir à sa copine à noel, ça vaut toutes les v2 que tu puisses imaginer


----------



## Gwen (19 Décembre 2010)

Je n'hésiterai pas. Fonce. Elle t'en sera reconnaissant et n'auras pas de regret avec la nouvelle version puisque cela ne lui serait d'aucune utilité.


----------

